# 1st Field Shoot at CCFSA



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Clinton Co Farmers and Sportsmans Associatiotion
301 Batson Rd
Wilmington, OH


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

I plan on being there.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Good deal!


----------



## Heater100 (Mar 4, 2008)

What time is the shot gun start?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Registration is 9 am. Start shortly thereafter.


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

Had a great day shooting, 41-45 degrees and a slight drizzle. Enjoyed some wonderful targets and a few amazing shots.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for coming out!!!. Yeah, the weather was a bit on the difficult side. The mud made for slick footing. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

labtech8 said:


> Had a great day shooting, 41-45 degrees and a slight drizzle. Enjoyed some wonderful targets and a few amazing shots.


What was your favorite shot?

Howard, Did you twenty number 10 this time?


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

My favorite is a love/hate target. the 15 yard downhill.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ohio_3Der said:


> What was your favorite shot?
> 
> Howard, Did you twenty number 10 this time?


Yeah, the first time. 18 the second. The shooting the target wasn't the problem, climbing down to the target was the hard part...


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*ten, not nine*

Ten is the sneaky side-hiller. Hopefully it wasn't hard to walk to?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, you're right. But that's the scores I shot on it anyway (20 & 18). On 9 I shot 20 & 19, then slid down the hill...LOL.


----------

